# Вечный вопрос "что делать" и "где ж я так накосячила"



## Tan4ik (15 Июл 2018)

Первое знакомство с грыжей состоялось у меня в 2010 году. Обострение прошло быстро, поэтому особо внимание мое не привлекло. Затем раз в год меня накрывало, я делала мрт, отлеживалась в стационаре и до меня по прежнему не доходило, что нужно что-то менять в своей жизни, успокаивая себя тем, что грыжа то не растёт. В феврале 2018 грянул гром, меня заклинило так, что консервативное лечение не помогло. Нейрохирург увидев мрт сказал нужна операция, грыжа выросла сильно, секвестрированная л4-л5. Правая нога почти отнялась. Поставили на портал в марте. Назначили на 20 марта. Боли были адские, ночами не спала, постоянно ходила кругами, волоча за собой ногу. 13 числа позвонила нейрохирургу и рыдая в трубку просила, чтобы он мне преподнёс подарок на день рождения 15 марта и сделал операцию, а я ее оплачу, лишь бы по-быстрее. 
Дальше много описывать не буду. Операция прошла успешно, сказали что грыжи теперь со мной больше нет. Облегчение прочувствовала сразу, начала курс реабилитации. Все было чудесно, вернулась чувствительность в правой ноге полностью, боли ушли и я предвкушала как поеду летом на море и каково это жить без постоянной ноющей боли в спине. 17 июля собиралась выйти на работу.  Но 20 июня мне стало плохо, заболела поясница, скрючило и заболела левая!!! нога. Я сама сделала мрт и с результатами поплелась к своему хирургу. Спустя всего 3 месяца после операции на том же самом месте опять грыжа! Опять боли, слезы, консервативное лечение в стационаре, которое не дало результатов. Несколько раз я утром не смогла встать с кровати, после этого мне с утра стали колоть систему обезболивающую и ксефокам в/в. Выписали меня без улучшений, сейчас я нахожусь дома уже три дня и встаю с кровати по стеночке только до туалета и обратно. Вторую операцию не хочу и очень боюсь. Но понимаю, что постепенно дохожу до того состояния когда сама буду просить вырезать в надежде избавиться от боли.
В слепой вере отвезли меня к китайцу на иголки, но он вместо них поставил какие- то коллагеновые нити. Если б знала что так больно никогда бы не решилась. 
Я очень эмоциональное существо по природе и это мне сейчас сильно мешает, постоянные слёзы- сопли о несправедливости жизни, о том что не успела родить ребёнка, в общем готовый пациент для психушки. Иногда правда наступают просветы))) 
Основная моя проблема заключается в боли левой ноги, начиная от ягодицы и до стопы, особенно усиливается боль справой стороны голени и голеностопа. С трудом могу наступить на эту ногу, по ощущениям она как будто онемевшая. Особенно где пальцы и голеностоп. Правая нога отлично себя чувствует, в спине вроде тоже все не плохо, но вот левая нога. 
Раньше хоть лёжа более менее было, сейчас даже лёжа нога болит.

Мои снимки последнего мрт и выписки в альбоме по ссылке
https://www.medhouse.ru/useralbums/1233/view

@La murr посмотрите плиз я все правильно сделала? Я новичок, поэтому переживаю чтобы никаких правил ненарушить и в бан не вылететь.

@Доктор Ступин, не могли бы Вы посмотреть мою тему?


----------



## La murr (15 Июл 2018)

@Tan4ik, Татьяна, здравствуйте!
Вы всё правильно сделали.
Пригласите в тему врачей, чьё мнение для Вас важно.
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Tan4ik (15 Июл 2018)

@La murr, Светлана, спасибо за помощь!


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2018)

А почему не хотите делать операцию?
Слабость ноги есть?


----------



## Tan4ik (16 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а страшно очень, вдруг опять через три месяца после операции эта мерзость вылезет?
Слабости особо нет, есть острая боль, особенно когда я на неё наступаю. В остальное время она ноет от ягодицы до голеностопа. Стоит присесть на полминутки и вообще небо в алмазах кажется.


----------



## dr.dreval (16 Июл 2018)

@Tan4ik, лечитесь консервативно (месяц-другой), не поможет - решение в пользу более радикального лечения.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Июл 2018)

Считаю, что в нынешней ситуации  наиболее целесообразным будет оперативное лечение.


----------



## Tan4ik (16 Июл 2018)

Огромное спасибо за ответы @dr.dreval  и @Владимир Воротынцев, я очень Вам благодарна!
А если представить, что я бы хотела ещё и выносить и родить первого  ребёнка и желательно до 40 лет, то как все таки лучше поступить? 
Подскажите пожалуйста в моем случае подойдёт менее травматически вид операции, так как я в ужасе от того, что бывают и третьи и четвёртые рецидивы и перспективы все хуже и хуже.
Я осознаю, что консервативное лечение которое проводится у нас в стационарах мне не помогает совсем. Электрофорез с Карипазином 15 сеансов, Лидаза через день подкожно в шов, Ксефокам, Мидокалм, Мильгамма, Амитриптилин, Эуфиллин, Никотинка, Дексаметазон, Мовалис, и многое что не помню. Выперли меня с больницы домой дали рецепт на Трамадол и Феназепам, развели руками и сказали ехать куда нибудь в город побольше. А как если я по стеночке только до туалета дойти могу

В моем случае может подойди лазерное выпаривание или что- то с быстрым периодом реабилитации? После полостной операции я уже 5 месяцев на больничном и конца и края ему не видно


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2018)

Вам нужна микродискэктомия.
Вылазить больше нечему.
Если лечиться - то Блокады и стероиды.
Мануальная и корсет.


----------



## Tan4ik (16 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо! Корсет он почти полгода как продолжение меня, везде только с ним.
А возможно ли без операции излечится от этой грыжи и хотя примерный срок? Я очень боюсь обострений после операции. Тут ещё в теме одной начиталась что с помощью УВТ можно полностью избавится от секвестра.
И мне же ещё нужно думать о том, чтобы ещё хотя б одного внука маме родить. Голова пухнет прям, помогите разобраться пажалста.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (16 Июл 2018)

Давайте разбираться.
1. Какой и на каком уровне носите корсет.
2. Обострение от чего, проанализировали
3. Не важно какая грыжа, важно как она лежит и на что давит.
От этого зависит оперироваться или нет, и когда оперироваться.

Тему про показания к операции прочли?
У Вас сейчас какие показания:
- неотложные
- плановые
- профилактические


----------



## Tan4ik (16 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, ой давайте!
1 корсет у меня фирмы Тривес с жесткими вертикальными пластинами см 25-30 в высоту, надеваю когда встаю с кровати, корсет закрывает от чуть  выше талии до так сказать начала ягодиц. С ним мне легче.
2 обострение я подозреваю от неправильных пары наклонов, так как после них на утро все и случилось
3 на третий вопрос ответа к сожалению не знаю, в описании к мрт этого нет или я не понимаю

@Доктор Ступин про показания тему прочла
Пареза и паралича сфинктера точно нет, тьфу тьфу тьфу
Стационарное лечение не помогло, грыжа 7,4 секвестрированная
Про качество жизни я вообще молчу, сегодня со слезами три раза обошла квартиру и опять легла, но и лёжа нога болит. Это меня и удивляет что болит левая нога немного ягодица тянет, голень ждёт и голеностоп щиколотка сильно болят, наступаю с трудом, а поясница практически не беспокоит. И сегодня заметила что волевую сторону перекосило. А до операции все было с правой стороны.
Поэтому про показания тоже затрудняюсь ответить. Хочется доверится грамотному доктору, который знает как будет лучше и посоветует. В моем случае мне с не повезло - доктора развели руками и меня выперли без объяснений с рецептом на трамадол и фенозепам и напутствием ехать куда-нибудь в крупный город.


----------



## горошек (17 Июл 2018)

С фенозепамом поосторожнее. Может быть привыкание, и тогда будет ещё одна проблема как с него слезть. А привыкание это поверьте, не просто: что у меня без него настроение не то. Это прямо ломка настоящая.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2018)

> 1 корсет у меня фирмы Тривес с жесткими вертикальными пластинами см 25-30 в высоту, надеваю когда встаю с кровати, корсет закрывает от чуть  выше талии до так сказать начала ягодиц. С ним мне легче.


А надо ниже талии.


> 2 обострение я подозреваю от неправильных пары наклонов, так как после них на утро все и случилось


То есть не отработан стереотип. Стереотип формируется привычкой, лфк, и корсетом.


> 3 на третий вопрос ответа к сожалению не знаю, в описании к мрт этого нет или я не понимаю


А вы не МРТ смотрите, а на самочувствие.
Смотрим:


> Пареза и паралича сфинктера точно нет, тьфу тьфу тьфу


Неотложных нет.
Остались плановые или профилактические.


> Стационарное лечение не помогло, грыжа 7,4 секвестрированная
> Про качество жизни я вообще молчу, сегодня со слезами три раза обошла квартиру и опять легла, но и лёжа нога болит. Это меня и удивляет что болит левая нога немного ягодица тянет, голень ждёт и голеностоп щиколотка сильно болят, наступаю с трудом, а поясница практически не беспокоит. И сегодня заметила что волевую сторону перекосило. А до операции все было с правой стороны.


То есть только самообслуживаниие, работать не можете. Не работать можно три месяца.
То есть показания плановые, то есть можно запланировать операцию через три месяца и все три месяца либо просто ждать, либо лечиться.
Силы и настроение на лечение есть


> Поэтому про показания тоже затрудняюсь ответить.


Определились, есть плановые.
Но остались профилактические.
Тут все просто, если нет сил бороться или нет времени, то можно профилактически оперироваться, чтобы не ждать и не бороться.


> Хочется доверится грамотному доктору, который знает как будет лучше и посоветует. В моем случае мне с не повезло - доктора развели руками и меня выперли без объяснений с рецептом на трамадол и фенозепам и напутствием ехать куда-нибудь в крупный город.


Правильный доктор. Если не знает и не может, то обезболивает.


----------



## Tan4ik (17 Июл 2018)

горошек написал(а):


> С фенозепамом поосторожнее. Может быть привыкание, и тогда будет ещё одна проблема как с него слезть. А привыкание это поверьте, не просто: что у меня без него настроение не то. Это прямо ломка настоящая.


Спасибо @горошек за предупреждение! Я стараюсь не злоупотреблять, только если несколько дней не сплю толком и чёрная меланхолия захлестывает, тогда выпиваю. Трамадол так и не рискнула использовать, пью мовалис, кетанал, правда они не помогают, но по привычке пью  и надеюсь.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А надо ниже талии.



@Доктор Ступин  нужно чтобы закрывал нужен талии и примерно по половины крестца? Я куплю такой обязательно.

А что за стереотип и как его отрабатывать?
Я не работаю уже со 2 марта, 5 месяцев в общем. Но это ладно, здоровье дороже. Просто особо обслуживать себя самостоятельно не могу, так как больно стоять и этот факт тоже не радует.  Сейчас на неделю вообще одна осталась, в помощь мне только кот Барс, но тот как то не проникся видимо всей тяжестью ситуации и помогать не спешит

Хочется конечно выдюжить без операции, согласна лечиться, самый душещипательный вопрос как? 
Не могли бы Вы поделиться планом лечения, которому я буду неукоснительно следовать?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2018)

> А что за стереотип и как его отрабатывать?


Стереотип неиспользования пораженного сегмента.
Формируется правильным поведение и лфк.
Обратите внимание как построено лфк. От периферии к больному месту. Приучаем выполнять все движения с минимальной подвижностью в месте поражения. Ношение корсета так же помогает этому.
Посмотрите картинки-наклон, присест, встали.



> Я не работаю уже со 2 марта, 5 месяцев в общем. Но это ладно, здоровье дороже. Просто особо обслуживать себя самостоятельно не могу, так как больно стоять и этот факт тоже не радует.  Сейчас на неделю вообще одна осталась, в помощь мне только кот Барс, но тот как то не проникся видимо всей тяжестью ситуации и помогать не спешит


Одна! На некоторое время, это счастье.



> Хочется конечно выдюжить без операции, согласна лечиться, самый душещипательный вопрос как?
> Не могли бы Вы поделиться планом лечения, которому я буду неукоснительно следовать?



*Направления и методы лечения.*

При лечении скелетно-мышечных болей в спине рекомендуют применять комплекс лечебных мероприятий. Такой комплексный подход является основным при формировании лечебных и профилактических программ в большинстве медицинских центров специализирующихся на лечении заболеваний позвоночника.

При формировании комплексных лечебных программ основным является учет индивидуальных особенностей пациента и течения болезни. Комплексный и индивидуальный подход, заключается в том, что одновременно используются несколько лечебных методов из разных направлений лечения.

Можно, условно, выделить три основных направления лечения:

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока.
2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры.
3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания.*

Каждому из направлений, присущи свои методы и методики лечения:

*1. Уменьшение боли, воспаления, отечности и улучшение лимфо- и кровотока:*
1.1. Противовоспалительная и анальгезирующая терапия;
1.2. Уменьшение спастического напряжения мышц;
1.3. Улучшение лимфо- и кровотока;
1.4. Локальная инъекционная терапия (инъекции анестетиков, глюкокортикоидов);
1.5. Физиотерапия;
1.6. Рефлексотерапия.

*2. Уменьшение травматизации невральной структуры:*
2.1. Отдых, лечение правильным положением;
2.2. Ношение бандажей, корсетов для иммобилизации пораженного участка позвоночника;
2.3. Мануальная терапия и массаж;
2.4. Вытяжение, тракция позвоночника;
2.5. Использование ортопедических матрацев с функцией профилактического вытяжения;
2.6. Обучающие программы правильного поведения пациентов;
2.7. Физические упражнения;
2.8. Психологическая коррекция.

*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*
3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия
3.2. Время
3.3. Стимуляция резорбции грыжи диска в помощь времени

В предлагаемом списке перечислены как методы с доказанной и признаваемой всеми эффективностью, так и методы с авторским доказательством эффективного применения.

Где-то применяет для лечения только одно направление, иногда два и редко где, три. Желательно использование в лечении всех направлений, т.е. специализированный стационар или центр. Первое направление: таблетки, уколы, хорошо, если физиотерапия - это поликлиника. Тоже с капельным введением, локальным введением, обязательной физиотерапией, и из второго направления - ЛФК - это стационар. Всё тоже + иголки и мануальная терапия - специализированный стационар.

Есть, конечно, где наоборот: лечат только мануальной терапией или иголками. Тут все зависит от причины, клиники и прочих особенностей. Иногда чуть подправить и полегчает, но если уж заболело по-хорошему, то и лечить надо по-хорошему!

Набор методик из каждого направления определяет врач, на основании клинической картины и состояния пациента, с учетом индивидуальных противопоказаний и стадии заболевания.

*Например:*
1. Противовоспалительная терапия
2. Миорексирующая терапия
3. Метаболическая терапия
4. Физиотерапия (включая воздействие на точки акупунктуры)
5. Лечебный медицинский массаж
6. Мануальная терапия в той или иной технике
7. Вытяжение позвоночника (как ручное, так и аппаратное, лучше аутогравитационное, но все по показаниям)
8. Ортопедическая коррекция. Подбор поясничных корсетов, поддержек под поясницу, шейных воротников, подушек под голову, лечебных накладок на матрас, корректоров осанки, стелек от плоскостопия и др.
9. ЛФК
10. Миостимуляция

Обычно всё это формируется в специализированных центрах лечения и профилактики заболеваний позвоночника (неврологических проявлений заболеваний позвоночника).

Самостоятельно сложно составить такую программу, но узнайте, нет ли в городе специализированного центра и как лечат там?


----------



## Tan4ik (17 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, в моем городе есть только центр Бубновского, но там какие то неадекватные качки работают с целью выкачать побольше, а про принцип не навреди они вообще не слышали.
Из всего вышесказанного применяя на свою ситуацию поняла, могу пройти нужные системы и уколы, пройти физиолечение, массаж, ЛФК по Вашим рекомендациям, иголки, есть корсет и ортопедический матрас дома, купила ортопедическую подушку под попу и под поясницу( жаль что сидеть на этом всем не доводится никак)))) С мануальщиком сложнее, найти можно, лишь бы не ухудшил, но попробую. 

Большой вопрос остался по уменьшению грыжи. А он для меня самый непонятный и сложнонаходимый. 
Не могли бы Вы поподробнее обьяснить чем грозит мне секвестрированная 7,4 мм грыжа исходя из моих снимков? Если я не буду ее вырезать? Меня напугали что это самый ужас из всех возможных ужасов.
И бьют по самому больному - что не родишь ты с ней


----------



## Доктор Ступин (17 Июл 2018)

> Большой вопрос остался по уменьшению грыжи. А он для меня самый непонятный и сложнонаходимый.


Можно просто подождать


> Не могли бы Вы поподробнее обьяснить чем грозит мне секвестрированная 7,4 мм грыжа исходя из моих снимков? Если я не буду ее вырезать?


Ничем, если она будет лежать хорошо и если она никуда не поползет


> Меня напугали что это самый ужас из всех возможных ужасов


Ужас если плохо лежит и если поползет не туда


> И бьют по самому больному - что не родишь ты с ней


Так она рассосется через полгода-год.
А вот если нет, тогда и посмотрим.


----------



## Tan4ik (18 Июл 2018)

Нина С. написал(а):


> скажите пожалуйста когда вам провели операцию и чем обьясняется рецидив?



@Нина С., операция была 20.03.2018. Чем объясняется рецидив не знаю, на все свои вопросы получила невнятное - нуууу... так бывает.... увы

Поэтому я и боюсь повторной операции, так как нет гарантий что она опять через три месяца не вылезет и не приведёт с собой кучу осложнений.

@32Ольга, добрый день! Ольга скажите в каком отделе была грыжа у Вас? С секвестром или нет? 
И последний деликатный вопрос можете озвучить в личку или здесь в какую сумму примерно обходится курс лечения у доктора Ступина? Я очень издалека и мне чтобы хоть примерно понимать масштабы катастрофы)))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2018)

А почему у меня не спросите.

1 курс, 10 сеансов, 30-35000 рублей.
2 часа комплексного сеанса, как дневной стационар.

Думаю автор темы подтвердит мои слова.


----------



## Tan4ik (18 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А почему у меня не спросите.
> 
> 1 курс, 10 сеансов, 30-35000 рублей.
> 2 часа комплексного сеанса, как дневной стационар


А я стесняюсь но раз Вы сами разрешили, то держитесь  надежда на местных врачей благополучно скончалась, а делать что то нужно.
Сколько нужно курсов всего? С каким перерывом? Как часто лечение не помогает, ведь я прекрасно понимаю что врачи к сожалению не боги и организмы у всех разные. Я сейчас оцениваю свои возможности, очень бы хотелось попасть в Ваш центр и чтобы именно Вы мною занимались. Это прям must have для меня, так как один курс у Вас выходит для меня в сумму больше полумиллиона. Поэтому я и задумываюсь сильно. У Вас там стационара для приезжих нет, чтобы не искать место проживания и не ездить к Вам каждый день? Уж больно Вы далеко от меня


----------



## Доктор Ступин (18 Июл 2018)

Стационара нет. 
Жилье люди арендуют.

Неужели ничего нет рядом?


----------



## Tan4ik (19 Июл 2018)

К сожалению, рядом и то довольно относительно Российский Омск в одну сторону и Славгород ( что вообще деревня) в другую. 
В общем буду думать, спасибо

Пока я в таком состоянии все равно даже до улицы не дойду, не то что с пересадками лететь часов 6-7. Да и высидеть больше пару минут пока не могу. Поэтому для меня вопрос пока останется открытым до улучшения.


----------



## Пискарева (19 Июл 2018)

@Tan4ik, откуда полмиллиона взялось?))) Как я поняла 10 сеансов ( 1 курс) - 30-35 тысяч. Или я не права


----------



## Доктор Ступин (19 Июл 2018)

Tan4ik написал(а):


> К сожалению, рядом и то довольно относительно Российский Омск в одну сторону и Славгород ( что вообще деревня) в другую.
> В общем буду думать, спасибо
> 
> Пока я в таком состоянии все равно даже до улицы не дойду, не то что с пересадками лететь часов 6-7. Да и высидеть больше пару минут пока не могу. Поэтому для меня вопрос пока останется открытым до Операция или время и лечение.


----------



## Tan4ik (19 Июл 2018)

Пискарева написал(а):


> @Tan4ik, откуда полмиллиона взялось?))) Как я поняла 10 сеансов ( 1 курс) - 30-35 тысяч. Или я не права


@Пискарева, а мне девушка писала что курс ещё дополнительно на УВТ и лазера нужен и там по- моему 2300 за сеанс. Итого 35000+23000=58000 рублей, что на наши составляет 325000, плюс стольник на билеты и стольник на проживание, может больше выйдет незнаю. Поэтому и написала полмиллиона.


----------



## Tan4ik (19 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, единственное что я для себя решила точно, это то что операцию я не хочу совсем, так как не доверия что она опять не вылезет через три месяца, а потом в другом месте и да здравствует медленное превращение в киборга с титановыми дисками. Ненене, не хочу. Если бы мне мой оперирующий доктор заранее объяснил все вероятности и риски мне было бы легче в моральном плане хоть. Так что на операцию только в том случае сильно экстренно уже.
Мои вопросы Вам остаются открытыми. Сколько нужно таких курсов пройти всего?
Сколько дней это занимает?
И можно ли организовать так что мною занимались Вы, ибо Вам я доверяю свою спину?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2018)

Tan4ik написал(а):


> @Пискарева, а мне девушка писала что курс ещё дополнительно на УВТ и лазера нужен и там по- моему 2300 за сеанс. Итого 35000+23000=58000 рублей, что на наши составляет 325000, плюс стольник на билеты и стольник на проживание, может больше выйдет незнаю. Поэтому и написала полмиллиона.


Это второй этап на ускорение резорбции грыжи. Там 2 сеанса в неделю.
Славгород - это Украина?


----------



## Tan4ik (20 Июл 2018)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Это второй этап на ускорение резорбции грыжи. Там 2 сеанса в неделю.
> Славгород - это Украина?


Нет, это город деревня в России возле курорта Яровое в сторону Барнаула. А я живу в Казахстане в маленьком городке на периферии и до Москвы это очень далеко. 
Сколько дней по времени занимает весь курс? Сейчас я прохожу медикаментозное лечение, для того чтобы обезболить и ходить не по стенке и иметь возможность сидеть хотя бы 10 минут. После этого уже можно будет по самочувствию смотреть и думать как добираться, дорога трудная с двумя пересадками, боюсь что в пути «коньки откину»))))


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2018)

Если станет лучше, зачем добираться куда-то?
Лучше становится?


----------



## Tan4ik (20 Июл 2018)

@Доктор Ступин, а я верю в комплексный подход. Боль может и уйдёт от постоянных лекарств, но если не заниматься свой спиной, то она очень быстро может вернуться. Операцию повторную я точно не хочу, поэтому готова потратиться и работать результат, в том числе и на уменьшение секвестра и грыжи.
Единственное не буду лукавить, не хочется потратить крупную сумму денег зря и потом безрадостно отдать ещё столько же за операцию, а потом ещё столько же на реабилитацию.
Но я думаю, что на консультации и подробном осмотре снимков- анализов и личном осмотре Вы уже хотя бы примерно поймёте сможет Ваша методика мне помочь или нет. Я права или ошибаюсь в этом?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Июл 2018)

Я и так  отвечаю.
Показана операция.
Операция плановая.
Если не нарастает боль и слабость и становится лучше от лечения, и есть силы бороться, то вполне можно подождать три месяца.
Лучше не просто ждать, а лечиться.
Оценка ситуации через три месяца.

Как лечиться?
Лучше комплексно.


----------



## Tan4ik (31 Июл 2018)

Прошло ровно 15 дней с тех пор как я создала тему. 
Прохожу медикаментозное лечение. Иногда чувствую себя этаким кладбищем таблеток и капсул
Эмоциональное состояние потихоньку вроде стабилизировалось, по крайней мере нет вёдер слез через каждые полчаса. Но родным и близким конечно нелегко в этот период жизни со мной.
Всегда думала, что я слабачка и не могу переносить боль, аказца то я вообще огонь Терплю и уже долго, со 2 марта с небольшим перерывом.
Боли в ноге никуда не уходят, наоборот за последние пару дней очень усилились. Даже лёжа болит теперь, но я терплю. Раньше могла посидеть на ортопед. подушках минут 10, сейчас все. 
Я сейчас заставляю себе пить минимум 2 литра воды. Так вот самое страшное сейчас для меня это поход в туалет, я морально себя готовлю ибо после того как присядешь буквально через минуту начинается ацццкая боль. Голень левой ноги горит огнём, голеностоп и щиколотка просто полыхают, стопа не может ровно стоять на полу, но и двигать ею не менее болезненно. Потом боль поднимается выше по бедру и начинает болеть ягодица. После того как по мере возможности быстро встаёшь, боль как раньше не отпускает сразу. По стеночке еле еле добираюсь до кровати, ложусь, но и тут как раньше не становится почему- то легче, только спустя минут 10-15 боль немного утихает. 
Раньше я ложилась когда хотела отдохнуть от боли, то сейчас почему то этот номер не проходит. Сегодня ночью толком не спала, пытаясь найти удобное положение. В принципе тем же самым занимаюсь и сегодня.
Завтра меня вызвали в поликлинику, сказали, что соберут консилиум по моему случаю. Теперь меня помимо боли мучает ещё и вопрос как до туда дойти, если поход на кухню для меня сравним с марафонской дистанцией 
И в тоже время очень интересно послушать что мне там скажут люди, разведшие руками и выпнувшие меня домой с рецептами на Трамадол и Феназепам и напутствием ехать куда-нибудь в другой город.


----------



## Mikhail86 (20 Ноя 2018)

@Tan4ik, давно не были на форуме, как Ваше самочувствие?


----------

